# Good News! Your BMW is not banned from track events after all



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Originally it seemed odd that a BMW CCA chapter would ban newer BMWs from their events. Well, the odd feeling wasn't without good reason. According to BMW CCA, they have no such ban on BMW vehicles at their events. We can all rest better now knowing that our local chapter isn't going to keep us from the track.

Quote from BMW CCA:

_As further proof of how much energy the BMW name creates, the Interwebs have been buzzing with concern around whether the BMW CCA and its chapters have banned BMWs with certain safety features from our high-performance driving schools. Regardless of what various media outlets have extrapolated, please rest confidently assured that the BMW CCA has no such BMW vehicle ban.

While advancements in safety features are certainly issues to consider as driving schools continue to evolve with technological advancements, the BMW CCA continues to work with BMW of North America to educate and develop a nationwide procedure for including BMWs with drivers' aids in our schools._

Big thanks to BMW CCA for clearing that up!


----------

